# Xbox 360 starting to play up?



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Hopefully someone can shed some light on a recent XBOX problem I'm having.

It's an old style xbox - not the new 'slim' modern ones btw.

I've a 120GB hard drive on it, with all my main games installed onto it.

Recently, I've been switching the console on, and signing in to xbox live as normal. Once signed in, I go to select the game i want to play, making sure that the correct disc is in the drive (recently only Forza 4).

usually, the drive starts making it's usual 'jet engine loud' noise, and the game will load up. A very short while afterwards the disc drive shuts off, with the game all loaded up.

however, recently, every now and then (but becoming more and more common) after selecting to play Forza 4, the screen just goes black, but the disc drive just doesn't start up. I'm not able to do anything apart from switch the console off by the front button (controller buttons don't respond). Usually, the 2nd or 3rd attempt to load the game works.

No error codes reported at all.

Any ideas what this could be a symptom of?

Thanks in anticipation.

Impster


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Had exactly the same issue and ended up trading it in and getting a more upto date console.

The older Xbox consoles suffered from overheating which fryed the internals.
Mine kept coming up with disc errors.and also freezing.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

this one doesmt seem to be overheating though? this issue happens when it's first turned on - before it's had a chance to warm up.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine did the same, it wouldn't play mw3 ( new unscratched disc) until I'd been playing the console for at least an hour, 
It is down to over heating, over time something on the circuit board lifts away from the contact and warps hence when it warms up it seems to work fine.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

repairable you reckon?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The joints dry out on the graphics cpu, open up the vents at the back by cutting out all the mesh, make sure it's not sat on carpet and not full of dust etc. The next stage is case mods so you can house a nice big fan right above the gpu and cpu.


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

have you tryed clearing the system cache ?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

how old is it mate? mine did this when the E74 was imminent (which it did show eventually).


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

it's about 5 years old i think


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

impster said:


> repairable you reckon?


Definitely repairable if the rrod comes on, search google for Xfix. 
I did something similar to this with mine but with 120mm fans.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

yes - tried to clean the cache. No change.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

What's the best way to upgrade then? If I upgrade and trade in this existing console won't I lose my saves and profile on the old hard drive? Or do staff in shops like 'Game' help out and transfer content for you at the time of trade-in?


----------



## Simonh100 (Sep 16, 2010)

I recently traded my old Xbox 360 for a new slim one at Game. Got a cracking deal as I had Forza 4 and the new bundle included it. So I got about an extra £20 trade in value by including it.
You can download everything that you previously from the Marketplace again to your new console. What I wished I had known is that you can copy all the files on the Hard Disk to a USB memory stick and transfer the files that way. You will not be able to use the memory card used in old Xboxes with the new slim one.
All your online gaming achievements are stored within your profile by Microsoft, so are not lost.
You could buy a transfer cable which allows you to transfer all your data on your old Xbox to your new. But as I found if you trade the Xbox in, you wont have it to transfer from!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

What did you need to take to game with you - i presume:
Xbox 360 with hard disk
1 or 2 controllers?
Headset?
Power unit and cables?


----------

